# For The Turkey Hunters Out There



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

"As God as a witness I thought that turkeys could fly"


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha I played that for my family not long ago... classic. One of the best skits of all time.



-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I would always watch WCRP in Cincinnati. Great laugh back in the day.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> I would always watch WCRP in Cincinnati. Great laugh back in the day.


+1


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loni Anderson certainly didn't hurt their ratings. 8)



-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is true but I am a Baily fan 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

hahaha! That was very funny! I haven't see WKRP since I was very young and that was on reruns--thanks for the memories


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think Critter posted this just to see how many "Old Duffers" are on the forum. Thanks a lot Critter.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My brother an I watched it every week. Great comedy show. 
It seems like I read recently that Johnny Fever had passed away.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I was wrong........
I googled him and he is still with us.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I remember that one, I watched it all the time.

I signed on a local radio station for a couple of years while I was in college, the reality of this show was amazing, we had almost everyone of the characters from the show at our station except for a Loni Anderson.


----------

